
What Makes a Great Teacher? - ph0rque
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2010/01/what-makes-a-great-teacher/7841/
======
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1036509>

I only found this one by SearchYC, not by Google site-restricted search, which
is happening annoyingly often recently.

